# What can I feed my cherry shrimps



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey everyone, I was wondering what I can feed my cherry shrimps, I'm just feeding them Hikari Algae Wafers, is there anything else I can feed them besides that?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

When I had my RCS tank, I fed them spinach so they could get calcium. Also they would get sweet potatoes, cucumber, zucchini, and algae wafers ( both hilarious and the smaller wardley ones)


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm no RCS expert but I think they can eat any high quality fish food. My painted fire reds eat the exact same thing that the fish in the tank eat. I don't specifically feed them..they get the left overs, and they do well and regularly breed for me.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Cherry shrimps are easy to feed. Any fish food is fine. You can also throw in some (very small) food scraps from time to time. I've experimented with broccoli, mango, tea leaves, fish (tiny slivers), etc. Avoid anything salted, spiced, or greasy. The basic principle is, use the raw ingredient and boil it in plain water to sterilize.

Cherry shrimps will also survive just fine on the algae growing in your tank.


----------

